

5 startups to watch from Y Combinator’s Summer 2011 class - thankuz
http://gigaom.com/2011/08/23/5-startups-to-watch-y-combinator-summer-2011-class/

======
JunkDNA
Hadn't seen Vidyard before. That's a brilliant business model. Lots of people
don't want all sorts of stuff crapping up their content. Plus, it's a perfect
example of flying underneath Google. Google is not going to give up
advertising any time soon. If Vidyard get big enough, Google can always buy
them out and re-brand them as YouTube "premium" or slide them into their
google apps for enterprise.

------
spenrose
Three of the five, by my debatable assessment, use technology to have a direct
impact on human lives. Really impressed to see YC going after "stuff that
matters".

